# Eigene Klassen importieren



## Didi (3. Dez 2004)

Folgendes:
hab schon ein paar Klassen geschrieben und nun möchte ich eine Klasse namens CD in einer anderen Klasse verwenden

wie funktioniert das?
kann das mal grad einer erklären damits auch ein vollidiot wie ich  :wink: versteht...bekomm das nid auf die reihe

meine geschriebenen Klassen liegen auf dem Desktop in einem Ordner
die restlichen java klassen in c unter programm files\java\j2re1.4.2_03\lib\rt.jar

ich verzweifel hier fast an dem kack


----------



## jptc.org (3. Dez 2004)

Also ich denke mal Du bist noch ein richtiger anfänger bei der verwendung von java und deshalb empfehle ich Dir einfach mal das folgende online verfügbare buch:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

Da steht dann auch alles über Klassenpfade und import statements drinnen, wenn das immer noch nicht weiterhilft, dann melde Dich doch einfach wieder.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-news-center.org


----------



## foobar (3. Dez 2004)

Du mußt die entsprechenden Packages deiner Klassen importieren:

```
import mypackage.foo;
package mypackage.bar;

public class BarClass
{
   public BarClass()
    {
      ....
      FooClass f = new FooClass();
       ...
     }
}
```


----------



## bygones (3. Dez 2004)

zuerst kommt die package deklaration, dann die imprtos


----------



## Didi (3. Dez 2004)

also ganz neu bin ich noch nicht

wie man andere klassen importiert weiß ich 
zb: "import java.io.*;" 

aber das da macht mich echt wahnsinnig

muß nur wissen was ich wo hinkopieren muß und wie das genau mit der package deklaration geht, weil ich das irgendwie nid raffe wie das im galileo beschrieben ist


----------



## foobar (3. Dez 2004)

> zuerst kommt die package deklaration, dann die imprtos


Oops, tja das kommt davon wenn man nur mit Eclipse arbeitet.


----------



## Reality (3. Dez 2004)

Didi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muß nur wissen was ich wo hinkopieren muß und wie das genau mit der package deklaration geht, weil ich das irgendwie nid raffe wie das im galileo beschrieben ist


Hast du die Beispiele wenigstens angewendet?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Didi (4. Dez 2004)

ja..ich hatte das so abgeschrieben wies da stand und entsprechend modifiziert aber das klappt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Reality (4. Dez 2004)

Was meinst du mit "irgendwie"? Bitte genauer, sonst können wir dir nicht helfen. Werden keine Packages erstellt? 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Didi (5. Dez 2004)

hm...das ganze hat sich irgendwie geklärt

die klasse die ich gebraucht habe hatte ich innerhalb einer anderen deklariert
nun hab ich sie als eigene klasse im package deklariert und nun klappt alles so wie ichs brauche

trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

